# Snap Ring installation trouble Jet DC-1100



## sonofSon (May 25, 2020)

I've owned this Jet DC-1100 dust collector for some years now and never had a problem changing collector bags until today. The factory manual procedure is to thread a new bag through the cloth-covered steel snap ring and pull it inside out over the ring until about 3 inches of bag are folded down around the circumference of the ring. Then, compressing the ring into a long, narrow oval, insert a narrow end of the ring/bag assembly up into the cone of the machine, until it almost completely fits into the channel made for it on the upper inside surface of the machine, above the cone. Finally, pull down on the overlapping bag edges until the ring "snaps" into the channel of the machine, making a tight air seal and holding the bag in place. 

Until now, that has always worked. However, today, for some reason, the snap ring will not completely fit into the circumference of the channel. Seemingly, the snap ring has "grown" longer by several inches and no amount of coaxing or pulling will allow it to expand into place. What I'm left with is a ring that fits very tightly all around the channel except for a section of about five or six inches of ring, that distorts inward - toward the center of the barrel, not the outer edge - and cannot by any amount of force I can muster return to its normal circular shape. No air seal. 

I have removed the cannister filter so I can see what's going on. Trying to insert he snap-ring/bag assembly up into the cone with the cannister in place is sort of like, I'd imagine, trying to install a cervical shield in an uncooperative cow. 

Has anyone else had this experience? Can anyone recommend a remedy? I'm in the middle of a project and can't go any further with the dust collector Tango Uniform.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the same collector, with the same ring. It's always problematic it seems for me, but I always get it in there.

Have you tried the ring without the bag?


----------



## sonofSon (May 25, 2020)

I think the heat in my garage shop must have fried my brain; the OAT is pushing 100F. I was attempting to install the snap ring in the orifice ABOVE the cone, which is narrower than the correct one below the cone. I know better than to do this. I've owned this dust collector for several years and have changed the collector bag repeatedly. The only change I've ever made to it was to upgrade to a canister filter. In my frustration - and failure to look more carefully at the illustrations in the manual - I tried everything else than to see if I had located the snap ring in the right spot. I had a spare, brand new snap ring. Tried that. Tried both snap rings without a bag. Same result. Snap ring too big for orifice. I even asked Higher Authority to come take a look. She saw the problem, searched her iPhone for a YouTube video and then showed me the result. Duhhhhhhhh. 

But I got the collector bag snapped in without further trouble and now I'm back on the project. My only loss is loss of time and considerable face. 

Thanks for responding. It's easier to confess error to shop people who've probably been there on something or another. :sad2:


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

We all have that issue from time to time. It's almost always the simple things overlooked.


----------

